# Thoughts on: Veto Power over Sex



## lukeyandlost (3 mo ago)

Hi, I am in a marriage that has divorce potential before it ever even started. Wife likes to play power dog. It has been obvious to me from the beginning. I liked, even loved, and she is all that matters. She immediately started playing. 

There isn't really a good way to ask my question because I don't even want an answer. Gross most men would say.

How does a man forgive a woman who abused him sexually?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

I’m confused by what you have written. Can you provide more information, and some more clarity on what is being vetoed?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

lukeyandlost said:


> Hi, I am in a marriage that has divorce potential before it ever even started. Wife likes to play power dog. It has been obvious to me from the beginning. I liked, even loved, and she is all that matters. She immediately started playing.
> 
> There isn't really a good way to ask my question because I don't even want an answer. Gross most men would say.
> 
> How does a man forgive a woman who abused him sexually?


Abuse is a serious allegation that should be both prosecuted, and treated.

Based on the cryptic nature of this post and your other one, I’m not convinced of anything.

Please explain.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

"Wife likes to play power dog".

Can you elaborate on this?


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

From glancing at the OP's other thread, and linking it with this one, I'm going to take a guess that this sounds like his wife won't have sex with him, if he isn't earning a steady income. And that is known as a ''power dog'' to the OP, which means she has all the power in their sexual relationship. It also sounds like she may have cheated? Not sure if this is what he means by 'abuse,' but it may have something to do with it. So, she abuses her power in the relationship?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

lukeyandlost said:


> Hi, I am in a marriage that has divorce potential before it ever even started. Wife likes to play power dog. It has been obvious to me from the beginning. I liked, even loved, and she is all that matters. She immediately started playing.
> 
> There isn't really a good way to ask my question because I don't even want an answer. Gross most men would say.
> 
> How does a man forgive a woman who abused him sexually?


I have no idea what you are talking about.

can you come out and say what you mean and clarify?


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

So your wife is a gatekeeper? Unfortunately it’s more common than you think.


----------

